# Poll: Was Durrant Fouled?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

For those of you who care, and watched the game last night, or saw the replay, just curious on your thoughts about the last play of the game last night. 

When I saw it happen live, it looked clean to me; just a little bit of contact, but not enough to call it. Watching the replays afterward, it seems like CJ got a pretty good forearm to forearm contact on him. I think the Jazz got away with one. I guess it goes to show you where the Jazz stand in the pecking order of teams in the west. Had that been against the Lakers, Nuggets, or Mavs, I think that would have been called.

Great game, nonetheless.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah it was definitely a foul....but the call on Calvin James that put Durant on the line earlier in the game was a for sure no call....so I guess it all evened out in the laundry.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The last play was a foul, but lets not forget the no call in Oklahoma City that cost the Jazz a game their earlier this season. Durrant got about three or more calls that he had no business getting late in the fourth quarter and there were a couple no calls like the shot to Williams chest. Durrant got more than his fair share of calls and I agree with what Garnett said about him getting a lot of love from the refs.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Considering the rest of the game, and all the calls KD has gotten lately, I guess it does figure that what goes around comes around. 

Let's not forget that the Jazz should have won the game in regulation if not for that stupid Technical they called on Boozer for staring down homeboy after that monster dunk. BTW- when did it become "taunting" to stare at a guy, even with a nasty look on your face??? That call was BS.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

In case they hadn't noticed that is Boozer normal look. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I say there was no foul hand on hand is part of the ball.good call.If you think that was a foul what about the block boozer got that they called a foul on him and then the dunk for DW there was no call there. Great game.It should have never went to OT that for sure.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I do want to say, I don't want to take anything away from Durrant, he is an animal and a great player.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, it was a foul.  

BUT, that was one of the best NBA games I have watched in a long time.  I wonder what a best-of-7 series would be like if the jazz hook up with OKC in the playoffs. (Give me some more of that!) We would have AK back, whose length may be able to slow down the durantula, at least a little.

And yes, it did make up for the bogus call on Millsap earler in the year that cost us a game in OKC. *(u)*


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Did the Jazz paly last night? I was busy watching the NCAA women's final.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

First off, what a game! I actually wasn't able to watch most of the game, including the 4th quarter and overtime. What's up with that!? I watch every Jazz game except for their 2 best finishes of the season (I also missed the Sundiata Gaines Cleveland game). 

Anyway, I watched the highlights. I'd have to say it was a foul. But I don't think it was as blatantly obvious as everyone on ESPN is making it out be be this morning. I think Durant WAY over-exaggerated when trying to draw the foul, and i think that might have been a reason why the ref didn't blow the whistle. Still though, I think everything evens out, and I definitely think Durant gets his fair share of questionable calls in his favor. 

What a duel though between Deron and Durant. 42 and 10 for Deron with only one turnover? 45 for Durant? Are you kidding me? Let's hope the Jazz carry some momentum from this win into their last 5.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a foul. Or a fowl. Unless it is called, it is not a foul. It only becomes a foul when the ref whistles it. Like baseball. Its not a strike unless the umpire calls it a strike - regardless of where the ball is pitched.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Did the Jazz paly last night? I was busy watching the NCAA women's final.


 Couldn't have been too busy watching that first half- what the H33l happened there.
Like Gary said- no whistle- no foul.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> The last play was a foul, but lets not forget the no call in Oklahoma City that cost the Jazz a game


+1, and another call in OKC against Millsap on a rebound that was an obvious "no foul" so it only serves right that wasn't called.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Here, let's make it even. Sefolosha got credited for a block on this play. Can anyone see what he's doing with his left arm? When did it become OK to push a guy away from the rim with your left so that you can block his shot with the right? Replays showed D-Will got creamed on the previous play by Serge Ibaka. No foul was called in the Jazz's favor there at the end either. The refs let the players decide the outcome.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Somebody needs to email that pic to JA Adande and all the other fools at ESPN who have been pissing and moaning about it all day.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Having officiated many games myself, I can say those ones are hard to call, but you have to. Definitely a foul, even more obvious live than in slow motion. Good or bad calls previously..regardless, should have been called. I am pretty surprised to see so many homers on here, same as at work. Not may can see it in an unbiased manner.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

How bout them Jazz last night :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Having officiated many games myself, I can say those ones are hard to call, but you have to. Definitely a foul, even more obvious live than in slow motion. Good or bad calls previously..regardless, should have been called. I am pretty surprised to see so many homers on here, same as at work. Not may can see it in an unbiased manner.


Homers, I think you got it wrong. A foul is a foul, I will say it is a bad call for either team. The last call was missed, but so was about three others earlier in the game that would have helped the Jazz. In the overall scheme of things it evens itself out IMO, just like in this game. The reality is, if the Jazz would of kept their lead that last play wouldn't of mattered.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> How bout them Jazz last night :roll:


They sucked it up last night. o well. they just have to play good the rest of there games and get ready for the playoffs


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it's safe for Energy Solutions Arena to start booking concerts for June...
More important question...is LeBron gonna stay in Cleveland after the Cavs win/lose against the Lakers in the Finals???


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> How bout them Jazz last night :roll:


How about them Thunder that night too? :roll:

It was a long, hard-fought game for both teams on Tuesday night, and both teams ended up losing their games on Wednesday night.

As for a Lakers/Cleveland matchup in the Finals, I guess we'll have to see, but I don't think the Lakers stand as good a chance as the Cavs at getting there. The Lakers lost to Denver last night (which, by the way, makes things even tougher for the Jazz to take the Division). I think LA will have a much harder time in the playoffs than it seems. The top 6 teams in the west, with the exception of LA have been building up strength the last couple weeks.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Chaser said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > How bout them Jazz last night :roll:
> ...


I think it's a stretch to compare the 2 games on Wednesday. The Thunder at least played Denver (a team with a better record) competitively. A 98 to 94 Denver win is an outcome that I would expect from that game, even if Oklahoma City didn't play the previous night. On the other hand, the Jazz didn't even show up against an inferior Rockets team.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sure, it is a stretch when you consider the margin of loss and to which team, but a loss is a loss. Neither team had it in their tank to win, that was my point.

The Jazz have a history of horrible play in back-to-back games, so it wasn't really a surprise; disappointment for sure though. Luckily there are no back-to-backs in the playoffs, or the Jazz would be the first team sent packing.


----------

